

Ask HN: Why was the CNET interview with Brendan Eich taken down? - datalus

I don&#x27;t get this at all. He either embraces the inclusiveness Mozilla espouses or he steps down. Simple as that.<p>This is a human rights issue, there really is no other way around it. It&#x27;s sad on all sides. Mozilla is doing work I support and believe in, but Eich has really tainted that. If Eich continues with his logical conclusion, then Mozilla will fall on the wrong side of history.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnet.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;mozilla-ceo-gay-marriage-firestorm-could-hurt-firefox-cause-q-a&#x2F;
======
kencausey
Why do you think it was taken down? I see two postings

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnet.com%2Fnews%2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnet.com%2Fnews%2Fmozilla-
ceo-gay-marriage-firestorm-could-hurt-firefox-cause-
q-a%2F#!/story/forever/0/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnet.com%2Fnews%2Fmozilla-ceo-gay-
marriage-firestorm-could-hurt-firefox-cause-q-a%2F)

~~~
datalus
The original post was taken down pretty quickly with at least 10 comments, I
tried to post the above that I wrote and it came back with an expired link...

I tried to search for it, but nothing came up. This looks like someone
reposted it.

Edit: That actually looks like the original post, but it got owned by the HN
ranking due to controversy (more comments than upvotes) And it has less
comments than I thought... heh good though if gets enough upvotes. :)

------
dang
It was not "taken down". It fell in rank. That may sound like nitpicking, but
when it comes to inflammatory topics we all have a responsibility to be
precise with our language.

The post fell in rank because of user flags and HN's flamewar detector.

Finally, this post is off-topic for HN (and always has been). When you have
questions like this, please email hn@ycombinator.com.

